# My Desktop Won't Read COD4 Even When It Used To



## alplanq (Feb 12, 2008)

When I first got COD4 I put the disk in and even though the computer didn't run it straight away it still showed it on My Computer and I eventually got it installed. I played on it for a few days and then suddenly it wouldn't read the disk. I tried uninstalling it and then reinstalling it but it won't read it and its still uninstalled as a result. I have got good drivers, an NVIDIA geforce 7500gt, I have changed the resolution around, I've leaned the disk and I've tried a friends disk but nothing seems to work, theres not even a failure message on screen and it works with all of my other games anyway. Can someone plz help me get it working again?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TFS

It could be a problem with your ROM drive or IDE cable. Does it have trouble reading any other disks? Try the COD4 disk on your friend's computer to eliminate this as a cause.


----------



## alplanq (Feb 12, 2008)

Ive tried the disc on other computers and it reads it fine, ive got an RW drive anyway, does that matter?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the disc has been tested on another computer and it works then that's not the problem. Can your RW drive read any other discs? Have you tried a new IDE cable?


----------



## alplanq (Feb 12, 2008)

I've tried it with battlefiled 2 and counter strike and they work fine. 
Whats a, IDE cable?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

When you put the COD4 disc in your drive, does it show up in My Computer? Can you open the disc (Right-click on its icon in My Computer and select Open) to view the contents? If you can, try copying the whole lot out into a folder on your hard drive, and run the installation from there.

An IDE cable is a flat, usually grey ribbon cable which connects your RW drive to your computer's motherboard. You should be able to get a new one from your local computer shop for a few dollars. If you can, I would definitely try replacing that, and also try another drive, if it's at all possible (just be very careful when swapping things around - make sure you don't bend any pins). The fact that other discs work fine tends to indicate that the drive and cable are fine, but it's best to be sure.


----------



## alplanq (Feb 12, 2008)

Ive tried the disk on other computers and it reads it fine on those but on my one it doesn't even show on my computer. All I get is this disk icon next to the mouse pointer and nothing else. I used to get that when I had it installed but when I clicked on multiplayer shortcut it worked, but not on singleplayer for some reason. 

Does it matter that the drive is RW? Is there anything else you can suggest?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

alplanq said:


> Does it matter that the drive is RW? Is there anything else you can suggest?


Did you try the following?


Indoril Nerevar said:


> An IDE cable is a flat, usually grey ribbon cable which connects your RW drive to your computer's motherboard. You should be able to get a new one from your local computer shop for a few dollars. If you can, I would definitely try replacing that, and also try another drive, if it's at all possible (just be very careful when swapping things around - make sure you don't bend any pins). The fact that other discs work fine tends to indicate that the drive and cable are fine, but it's best to be sure.


Just to confirm - when you have the disc in the drive, if you open up My Computer, the drive shows up as empty?

You said the mouse pointer changes to the pointer with the disc next to it... Try this, and see what happens: insert the disc, and give it 15 seconds or so to start loading. Then press Ctrl + Alt + Del to bring up the Task Manager. Select the Processes tab, and look through the list of running processes to see if anything related to COD4 is running. I don't own the game myself, so I don't know what the process is called, but it's likely something along the lines of "COD4.exe" or perhaps just simply "setup.exe". You could even open Task Manager before putting the disc in, and write down all the running processes, then put the disc in and use your list to locate the new process which starts up. Either way, when you find the process, right-click on it and select End Process. Then check My Computer and see if the disc shows up, etc.

Let us know how you go with all that.


----------



## alplanq (Feb 12, 2008)

I havn't replaced the IDE cable because I thought that if that was the problem, none of the other disks would work. Nothing shows up on My Computer, and I ve tried it on other computers and it reads fine. On task manager, nothing shows up to do with any setup or anything on COD4. Thanks for all ur help so far. Anything else you can suggest would be gr8.


----------



## displeasingmike (Apr 13, 2008)

i need some help...
im having the same problem as this guy.
im at my grandparents house and im trying to run cod 4
they have 2 disk drives in their computer
i used their game army man.
i put it in both drives and it worked
i even did the thng with the control panel and everything
the drivers on the ide cables are up to date
can someone plz tell me how to fix this?!:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Does your grandparents computer meet the minimum system requirements for CoD4?

Recommended requirements:
CPU: 2.4 GHz Dual Core or better
RAM: 1GB for XP and 2GB for Vista
HD: 8GB Free Space
GFX: 3.0 Shader Support, Nvidia Geforce 7800, ATI Radeon X1800 or better.

Minimum requirements:
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz, AMD Athlon 64 2800+ processor
or any 1.8Ghz Dual Core Processor or better.
RAM: 512MB RAM (768MB for Windows Vista)
HD: 8GB Free SPace
GFX: NVIDIA Geforce 6600, ATI Radeon 9800Pro or better

Which drivers do you mean that are up to date? Graphics, sound, motherboard, etc?


----------



## displeasingmike (Apr 13, 2008)

well... not really
but neither does my other comp that i run it on and it worked fine...
i tried another cd and that worked
and i tried to update the drivers on the drives for the cd things 
but it said it couldnt =[


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What graphics card, CPU and RAM does the computer have? 

Go to Start > Run. Type *dxdiag* and hit OK. Select the Display tab at the top of the window and post back with the details for Device Name & Manufacturer and Main Driver & Version.



> i tried another cd and that worked


Do you mean a different game or someone else's CoD4 CD? If it was another game, it probably had lower system requirements.



> and i tried to update the drivers on the drives for the cd things


Do you mean the graphics driver? Do you need help finding the latest one and instructions for installing?

On your grandparents computer, go to *this site*. It will scan the computer and tell you if it's capable of playing the game.


----------



## Wraith [Kenny] (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi eveyone, my friend has a problem with the COD 4 disks. He inserts the disk, however it is not availiable through My Computer/Explorer and doesn't autorun. 
The computer does not read it at all.

I know the computer definitely runs the game, as we have previously played it on there using a friends game, loaded on via iso images. We have now bought the game and tried, the first disk didn't work and we have tried another disk from the store. The disks are fine as it works when put into another computer.

The computer is able to play other disks with no problems at all.

Anyone know why?
Many Thanks,
Wraith


----------

